# Range Compliment?



## WindyDayz (Sep 9, 2010)

Today at the range this guy couldn't believe I was hitting rifle shafts and blades. He also said I had a "wicked little move through the ball".

What exactly did he mean by that? My club lag to release? :dunno:


----------



## WindyDayz (Sep 9, 2010)

Hmm, I figured someone here would know exactly what he meant.

I'll just take it as a compliment I guess because he was a far better player than I am.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

WindyDayz said:


> Hmm, I figured someone here would know exactly what he meant.
> 
> I'll just take it as a compliment I guess because he was a far better player than I am.


I haven't the total knowledge about the game to say that is the meaning, so I say in the quote here is how I'd take it.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

yes not sure what was meant but I'd take it with a smile and say thanks!


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Sounds to me like a generic compliment, complimenting your swing. I also have Rifle shafts and play blades, but usually people just scream, "Duck & Cover"...


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

thats if they get time to scream!!!!!!


----------



## WindyDayz (Sep 9, 2010)

DennisM said:


> Sounds to me like a generic compliment, complimenting your swing. I also have Rifle shafts and play blades, but usually people just scream, "Duck & Cover"...


Hahaha yeah, nothing like blading an 8iron 130 and feeling like your arms are going to fall off.


----------

